

ZumoDrive announces pricing (and it's cheaper than it seemed) - pg
http://blog.zumodrive.com/being-transparent/

======
fauigerzigerk
So that's roughly the same as storing everything on S3 and downloading almost
all of it once per month. Of course it has functionality as well, so the
pricing appears reasonable to me if used for data that is actually used and
not just archived.

~~~
jwilliams
Interesting - I wonder if they can/do detect identical files and store them
once?

One of the storage solutions I worked on did this - EMC Centera - mostly to
handle email archive (in corporates you can end up with the same attachment
duplicated many times over - it's a bit of a pain).

~~~
modoc
I built a file storage web system several years ago (very popular when free,
but when the free beta ended not many people wanted to pay). We computed the
hash of each uploaded file, and only stored one copy of the file based on the
hash. The database based filesystem simply recorded the hash of the file as
basically a pointer to the actual file. This allowed multiple people to have
the same file, with different file names (stored in the db), but only actually
store the file once. Very simple.

------
cubicle67
Looks good, but I can't stand the cheesy fake-bubbly voiceover on the video. I
keep expecting her to tell me it's only 3 easy payments of $19.95 and if I
order in the next 10 minutes I'll get a free [something... ]

Anyway, good work, but please rethink the video.

~~~
arockwell
The video is cheesy, but I thought that it was entertaining.

------
jwilliams
Does anyone know - Do you sign up for an account of size "X", or do you just
get an account and they bill based upon how much you use?

~~~
hbien
When you sign up, they ask you what size you want. I haven't gotten an account
yet, I just saw an image of it from:

[http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2009/01/zumodrive_is_goi...](http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2009/01/zumodrive_is_going_to_change_everything.html)

~~~
jwilliams
Ah ok - think a usage based account with a cap would be a good option too.

------
shergill
$2.99/month for 10gig is not too shabby!

~~~
owkaye
How about $2.25 a month for 250gig instead?

~~~
sadiq
Where?

~~~
owkaye
Buy a 250gig Buffalo TurboUSB 2.0 external drive for $80 and it works out to
less than $2.25 a month assuming a 3 year life span -- the duration of the
manufacturer's warranty.

Then you'll have all your data with you all time time so you'll never have to
be online to access it, and you'll never have to worry about some 'service
company' losing your data or allowing it to get into the wrong hands, and
you'll never be subject to the company going out of business.

In other words, take responsibility for storing your own data -- on your own
hardware -- instead of trying to find excuses to pay someone else to store it
in the cloud for you.

:)

~~~
sc
There is cost in overhead, too. Beyond getting the drive:

    
    
      - Connecting it to the internet so you can access it from anywhere
      - Setting up iTunes to stream properly
      - Setting up a mechanism that caches recent/popular files locally
      - Develop an iPhone app to access the drive

